# EXIM - smtp auth for virtual users

## spysz

Hi all!

I setup my EXIM to work with virtual domains and users. Everything works fine, even receive and deliver mail to user, except SMTP AUTH. Every information about users I put into the file domain.com/passwd. 

Where is the problem? 

My authenticators is:

plain:

        driver = plaintext

        public_name = PLAIN

        server_prompts = "Username:: : Password::"

        server_condition = "${if crypteq{$auth2}{${extract{1}{:}{${lookup{$auth1}lsearch{/etc/virtual/${domain}/passwd}{$value}{*:*}}}}}{1}{0}}"

        server_set_id = $auth1

I get error:

2012-05-26 19:20:54 plain authenticator failed for host.domain2.com (host.localnet) [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] 435 Unable to authenticate at present (set_id=user@domain.com): failed to open /etc/virtual//passwd for linear search: No such file or directory

> I have no idea why var $domain is empty.

But, I changed the ${domain} to specific virtual domain and I get another error:

2012-05-26 19:19:46 plain authenticator failed for host.domain2.com (host.localnet) [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]: 535 Incorrect authentication data (set_id=user@domain.com)

Also I got this error:

2012-05-26 19:25:12 SMTP protocol synchronization error (next input sent too soon: pipelining was not advertised): rejected "EHLO we-guess.mozilla.org" H=host.domain.com [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] next input="QUIT\r\n"

when I tried check settings this server using Thunderbird.

If anyone knows how to solve this problem, I will be greatful. ;-)

Best regards,

Simon

----------

